# Tomcat (7) und Apache (2.2) via mod_jk...



## jhartlep (19. Februar 2011)

Moin,
ich habe mal in den älteren Beiträgen gestöbert, aber bislang noch keine Lösung zu meinem Problem gefunden:

Den Apache habe ich über die Paketverwaltung von Ubuntu installiert (Ubuntu 10.10).
mod_jk ebenfalls. Den Tomcat habe ich mir als 7er Version von der Website genommen.

Hier meine Einstellungen:

/etc/apache/mods-available/jk.load

```
LoadModule jk_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_jk.so

JkWorkersFile /etc/libapache2-mod-jk/workers.properties
JkShmFile /var/log/apache2/mod_jk.shm
JkLogFile /var/log/apache2/mod_jk.log
JkLogLevel debug
```

/etc/libapache2-mod-jk/workers.properties

```
workers.tomcat_home=/opt/tomcat7
workers.java_home=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
worker.list=ajp13_worker
worker.ajp13_worker.port=8009
worker.ajp13_worker.host=localhost
worker.ajp13_worker.type=ajp13
worker.ajp13_worker.lbfactor=1
worker.loadbalancer.type=lb
worker.loadbalancer.balance_workers=ajp13_worker
```
Die Pfade zum Tomcat und Java stimmen...

/etc/apache2/sites-available/tomcat

```
<VirtualHost tomcat>
        ServerName tomcat
        ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost
        DocumentRoot /opt/tomcat7/webapps/WebApplication1/
        <Directory /opt/tomcat7/webapps/WebApplication1/>
                Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
                AllowOverride All
                Order allow,deny
                allow from all
        </Directory>
        ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/error.log
        LogLevel warn
        CustomLog /var/log/apache2/access.log combined
        ServerSignature On
	JkMount /* ajp13_worker
</VirtualHost>
```

Im Ordner /opt/tomcat7/webapps/WebApplication1 liegt ein "Hello World" - Beispiel, welches Netbeans beim Erzeugen eines neuen Projekts automatisch anlegt.

Jetzt mein Problem:
http://localhost/ => Apache Webseite "It Works" => So solls sein
http://localhost:8080/ => Tomcat 7 Startseite => So solls sein
http://tomcat/ => Tomcat 7 Startseite => Hier sollte eigentlich Hello World kommen...
http://tomcat/WebApplication1/ => Hello World...

Nun soll "Hello World" aber schon beim Aufruf von http://tomcat/ erscheinen. Wo liegt da mein Konfigurationsfehler? ("tomcat" habe ich in der /etc/hosts mit eingetragen.)

Mir gehen leider so langsam die Ideen aus...

Habe hier im Forum zwar eine Lösung gefunden, die das ganze via rewrite & proxy löst, ich möchte aber bei mod_jk bleiben...


----------

